# A Chapman writing question...



## Topo (Sep 4, 2007)

I going to start applying to colleges very soon. My goal in life is to write for Television, because right now, my hobby is writing short one act comedic plays, and i could see myself some day writing for a sitcom or something similar. 

Anyway, Chapman is one of the schools I will be applying to. My big questions is, should I apply to the Screenwriting program, which will help me develop characters and learn to tell a story and write amazing dialog and such, or the Television and Broadcast Journalism program, which has a lot of classes specifically for television writing, and deals with the production of tv shows, which is something I would have to deal with eventually upon moving up the food chain in the television industry.....I mean, you can have a 1st and 2nd choice major, but which should be first and which should be second. 

Thank you very much, I hope to hear back soon!


----------



## Cine (Sep 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by Topo:
> I going to start applying to colleges very soon. My goal in life is to write for Television, because right now, my hobby is writing short one act comedic plays, and i could see myself some day writing for a sitcom or something similar.
> 
> Anyway, Chapman is one of the schools I will be applying to. My big questions is, should I apply to the Screenwriting program, which will help me develop characters and learn to tell a story and write amazing dialog and such, or the Television and Broadcast Journalism program, which has a lot of classes specifically for television writing, and deals with the production of tv shows, which is something I would have to deal with eventually upon moving up the food chain in the television industry.....I mean, you can have a 1st and 2nd choice major, but which should be first and which should be second.
> ...



If you're more interested in storytelling and writing then choose SW as the first one.


----------



## Topo (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was just looking at it and like, with screenwriting you can take 3 electives along with the required courses, and in tv and broadcast journalism, you can take 5 electives, so i was thinking those 5 electives can be the classes from the screenwriting program that I really wanted to take. I'm not sure, at the current time I am thinking putting the TV part as my top choice would be best. However for grad school, it would be best for screenwriting to be the first choice, considering the graduate tv program focuses a lot on producing and the business, and the undergrad tv has a lot of writing involved....


----------

